# Newbie question but... folders?



## Vaide (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi.

I registered a long time ago but never uploaded. I'm uploading now though so I have a question.

I heard that you can create folders for submissions. Is this true? I'd love to be able to store my LJ icons in one folder, my commisions in another and my other art in another. But I can't find this option anywhere.

Am I blind or just misinformed?

Thanks,
Vaide


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 5, 2006)

Probably misinformed


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 6, 2006)

The FurAffinity gallery system does not currently support sub-folders.

This function has been repeatedly suggested and repeatedly asked for by FA users, and I believe the Admins are planning to introduce it in the next big system update.  I could be wrong on this last point, though.

In short, right now you're limited to the existing "Gallery" and "Scraps" sections for organizing your submissions.


----------

